# Another Philips TV question



## monu dhiman (Feb 26, 2010)

output sply is ok but no heater voltage no drive


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

care to elaborate ??

probably high Voltage circuit or even +B voltage loss. Check to see where the heater voltage comes from


----------

